# PX4 Storm Compact Ankle Holster



## Arnie920 (Feb 28, 2020)

Does anyone recommend a good ankle holster for the PX4 Storm. I am sure there are a lot of them out there, but I want one that is comfortable and will hold it secure.
Thank You


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That is a big gun to carry on an ankle.

I tried ankle carrying a Kahr PM9 years ago. I discovered that when you strap a gun to your ankle, it throws off your walk. 1 leg moves faster than the other because of the extra weight. After about 20 minutes of walking, it ended up causing my knee to hurt. In the end, I saw that this style of carry was never going to work for me.


----------



## Arnie920 (Feb 28, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> That is a big gun to carry on an ankle.
> 
> I tried ankle carrying a Kahr PM9 years ago. I discovered that when you strap a gun to your ankle, it throws off your walk. 1 leg moves faster than the other because of the extra weight. After about 20 minutes of walking, it ended up causing my knee to hurt. In the end, I saw that this style of carry was never going to work for me.


Thanks for the reply. I don't walk that much, I have bad knees. At 72 I thought that would be easier than keep puling my pants up or wearing suspenders LOL.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I think you will regret it. And, the Kahr PM9 I tried it with weighs much less than that PX4 compact.

I was surprised to discover this. I tried it 2 separate times, and gave up. As you walk with it, you can feel the extra weight throwing off your gait as you walk. Both times, my knee that had the gun attached (to that leg) started to ache. Not for me. With a heavier gun, I imagine it would be even worse.

It might work fine, with no knee pain, if the same amount of weight could go on both ankles. But who is gonna do that...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Arnie920 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don't walk that much, I have bad knees. At 72 I thought that would be easier than keep puling my pants up or wearing suspenders LOL.


Steve 1911A1 is recovering from illness right now. If he read your post I am pretty sure he would advise you to buy a high quality belt holster and then spend an equal amount (or more) on a belt that is designed for the purpose. I would agree with Steve if he were to give that advice.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

The problem with an ankle holster is that you don't have easy access to the gun. You've gotta' bend down and pull your pants leg up far enough to clear the holster, release the retaining strap and then draw the gun. By the time you do all that then more than likely your assailant will succeed in either grabbing the gun from you or beating the crap out of you before you know what hit you. It does throw you off guard, even if it's only for a coupla' seconds. A coupla' seconds could cost you your life.

I tried it with a Walther PPK's .380 which is a lot smaller than a PX4. After about 15 minutes of just walking around and practicing drawing the weapon. I realized that an ankle holster is one of the most ridiculous ways to ever carry a gun.

It's not like on TV where some well rehearsed stunt man can accomplish this at lightening speed in front of a camera. And as Shipwreck stated it will affect your walk not too mention the possibility of the holster and gun shifting around as you move.

The best way to carry a gun the size of a PX4 is a good belt holster and sturdy belt. Or inside your waistband in a holster that's designed for that is another option.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

OP, listen to Shipwreck. Another thing it can do is cause you to get phlebitis on the ankle that you carry on...ask me how I know.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

There are many others, but I use this holster with the upgrades. A very comfortable holster that rides well. You won't need to be pulling up your pants or wearing suspenders if you incorporate this holster with a good quality gun belt.

https://www.foxxholsters.com/collections/iwb/products/holster?variant=1195174469


----------



## Arnie920 (Feb 28, 2020)

Arnie920 said:


> Does anyone recommend a good ankle holster for the PX4 Storm. I am sure there are a lot of them out there, but I want one that is comfortable and will hold it secure.
> Thank You


I can see by the response you dont want a ankle carry for this type of gun. I am taking everyones advice and am looking at a Crossbreed or a Vedder holster. https://www.crossbreedholsters.com/holster/beretta-px4-storm-compact https://www.vedderholsters.com/beretta-px4-storm-compact-mid-size-9mm/ For a belt to carry either one I was looking at a Kore belt. I thought how it adjusted would be convenient. https://www.koreessentials.com/ If anyone has any views or suggestions please post them for me.
Thanks


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Arnie920 said:


> I can see by the response you dont want a ankle carry for this type of gun. I am taking everyones advice and am looking at a Crossbreed or a Vedder holster. https://www.crossbreedholsters.com/holster/beretta-px4-storm-compact https://www.vedderholsters.com/beretta-px4-storm-compact-mid-size-9mm/ For a belt to carry either one I was looking at a Kore belt. I thought how it adjusted would be convenient. https://www.koreessentials.com/ If anyone has any views or suggestions please post them for me.
> Thanks


You're making a wise decision, I'm glad we talked you out of an ankle holster. There's a wide variety of belts and holsters out there. What works for me may not for you. I prefer a good leather holster and belt. You may even end up buying a few different holsters. It's almost like buying a pair of shoes or boots. Of course your physical size, the size of the gun and the type clothing you often wear will determine what holster best suits your needs.


----------

